
Show HN: Hide Feed – Replace distracting feeds with minimalist layouts - dkthehuman
https://hidefeed.com
======
Etheryte
Given that this extension will be able to read all data on websites I visit
and there's no clear terms & conditions document to be found anywhere, this is
going to be a hard pass even if the idea may arguably be good.

